# Powerlite for free, couldn't say no...



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wasn't really what I was looking for, but free and 6 blocks from my house. And it's a Toro.:smile2:


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

my favorite 4-letter "F" word...

... and my favorite 4-letter "T" word!

Nice find!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

+1 and +1 on what Cat said. And nice find. Tis the season for snowblower sales
.


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

The Powerlite is one of my favorite blowers..!! Free is always good. I think I have had about 4-5 threw my hands. I have two right now that I used this winter E start.. Picked them off the curb.. Since Jan I have picked up 4 blowers for free..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

got a rough honda 80 for free last week with a locked up motor. sprayed some atf/acetone into cylinder and let it sit overnight and it broke free easily the next day. have to flush out crankcase/gas tank and change carb before trying it but looking forward to it.

free is good
free is fun
free means more moulah , cabbage, dough , scratch , green , benjis , clams , loot, bones , coin , folding stuff, paper , bread , smackers, dinero , stash , tomales , pocket money , pizza and beer.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Trying to stay ahead of things this year. New carb last week. New paddles today. And lets see what that belt looks like! It appears a mouse lost his home. Oh well...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on that 1 there, BROTHER GIBBS. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks in great shape. Good find.


----------

